# blue screen abschalten



## sataii (7. Mai 2010)

hi.

ich hatte gestern beim hochfahren einen bluescreen (windows 7).

hab dann memtest die nacht über (10 studen) durchlaufen lassen und...
...jawohl!!!!!!!!! fehler im arbeitsspeicher.

ich will mir jetzt natürlich neuen ram zulegen, hab aber in der letzten zeit in einige andere dinge investiert und kann im moment die 100€ nicht entbehren...

also meine frage: kann ich die bluescreen-funktion (vorrübergehend) ausschalten? (windows 7)

danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2010)

nee, den kannste nicht ausschalten. Wenn ein Bluescreen kommt wär das System eh gecrasht, der Bluescreen ist nur ne nette Hilfe um rauszufinden worans lag !


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du mal sagen würdest was in dem BSOD stand....? Hmm.. 
Vielleicht ists gar nicht der RAM...


----------



## sataii (7. Mai 2010)

... doch, es ist der ram - ganz sicher!!!!!!!!!!

---

ok, gibts denn vielleicht ne möglichkeit, das HERUNTERFAHREN abzuschalten/abzubrechen?

oder windows DIESEN fehler ignorieren zu lassen?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Mai 2010)

Woher willst du das wissen? Hat der RAM dir das gesagt?
Wenn Memtest nur einen Fehler ausgibt, dann heißt das nicht gleich das der RAM kaputt ist.... Eher wenn er Fehler ohne Ende ausgibt stimmt was nicht... Wenn der Ram 1 oder 2 Durchgänge ohne Fehler übersteht, liegen Probleme zu 99% nicht mehr am RAM.

Du könntest auch mal dein System posten..... 


Und nein, man kann das NICHT abschalten... Wieso sollte man auch? Wenn es mal soweit ist das ein BSOD angezeigt wird, dann ist eh schon alles vorbei und es funktioniert nichts mehr..... Auch ist das kein Herunterfahren sondern eher ein "Hier ist jetzt Ende, ich mach zu"


----------



## sataii (7. Mai 2010)

mein system:

-cpu: amd phenom ii x4 965 be c3-stepping
-mainboard: ga-ma770t-ud3
-graka: hd 5850
-festplatte: samsung hd502hj
-cpu kühler: mugen 2
-netzteil: corsair hx520w
-ram: corsair ddr3-1333 4GB
-betriebssystem: windows 7 home premium

---

sorry, ich wusste ja nicht, ab wie vielen fehlern der ram dann wirklich "kaputt" ist. in den 10 Stunden -und 58 Sekunden- hat memtest 3 fehler identifiziert. heist das, dass der ram föllig in ordnung ist, und es an etwas anderem liegt?

---

was mir grad noch einfällt:

wäre es denkbar, dass es nicht an hardware, sondern an software liegt?
oder das windows sich ganz einfach "geirrt" hat? (also dass irgendwas passiert ist, das windows als fehler interpretiert hat?)


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Mai 2010)

Naja 3 Fehler in 10 Stunden würde ich jetzt mal noch als Fehlalarme gelten lassen. Memtest ist Vergewaltigung für den RAM.^^

Wenn dein Rechner nicht übertaktet ist, dann könntest du einen Hardwarefehler eigentlich schon mal recht großzügig ausschließen.

Interessant wäre dann aber noch immer was in dem BSOD steht. Taucht der häufiger auf?


----------



## sataii (7. Mai 2010)

nein, mein (erst 3 monate alter) rechner ist nicht übertaktet, auch an den einstellugen im bios hab ich nichts verändert und auch sonst ist alles so, wie es am anfang auch war...

---

hoppla, steh grad irgenwie aufm schlauch... - BSOD > ich vermute mal damit ist der Bluescreen gemeint (wenn nicht, bitte eines besseren belehren )

also, der bluescreen ist gestern nach dem hochfahren aufgetreten.
> bios-infos > "Windows wird gestartet" > bluescreen

bisher ist der nicht wieder aufgetaucht. (und ich sitze jetzt schon mindestens -warscheinlich mehr- 4 stunden vor diesem pc. und hab schon mindestens sieben mal neugestartet.)

ist die bluescreen-meldung irgendwo gespeichert?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Mai 2010)

Läuft der RAM den mit korrekter Spannung (welcher RAM isses denn GENAU?)


----------



## negert (7. Mai 2010)

Wenns ne falsche BIOS Einstellung wäre könntest du das Problem beheben indem du die BIOS Batterie rausnimst und wieder reinsteckst (alternativ Jumper umsetzten)

Vielleicht hast du noch eine Linux Live DVD da


----------



## sataii (8. Mai 2010)

also wie schon gesagt, im BIOS hab ich nichts verändert...

mein genauer RAM:

Mix Computerversand GmbH

Und bisher ist der Bluescreen immer noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht...

Also könnte es vielleicht wirklich nur ein Fehlalarm gewesen sein?
Widows 7 ist ja noch relativ "neu"...
..vielleicht ist ja was harmloses passiert, dass Wondoof 7 dann als "Schweren Fehler" interpretiert hat...


----------



## negert (8. Mai 2010)

Also nun tritt der Bluescreen gar nicht mehr auf? bzw der Bluescreen trat nur einmal auf


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Mai 2010)

win 7 ist neu ich glaub da hat dein Windows ein fehlalam abgegeben und der bluescreen währe sichelich schon in den ersten stunden gekommen.


----------



## sataii (9. Mai 2010)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> win 7 ist neu ich glaub da hat dein Windows ein fehlalam abgegeben und der bluescreen währe sichelich schon in den ersten stunden gekommen.



also wirklich nur ein fehlalarm,
da bin ich aber erleichtert...

PS: ja, Bluescrenn nur einmal aufgetaucht. ist jetzt schon ein paar tage her...


----------



## negert (9. Mai 2010)

sataii schrieb:


> PS: ja, Bluescrenn nur einmal aufgetaucht. ist jetzt schon ein paar tage her...


 

Naja wenn der Bluescreen nur ein mal aufgetreten ist brauchst du dir wirklich keine sorgen machen.
Ich dachte der Bluescreen kommt immer und du kannst deinen PC nicht mehr starten. Aber anscheinend habe ich da was falsch verstanden


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Mai 2010)

sataii schrieb:


> hoppla, steh grad irgenwie aufm schlauch... - BSOD > ich vermute mal damit ist der Bluescreen gemeint (wenn nicht, bitte eines besseren belehren )


BSOD steht für *B*lue *S*creen *o*f *D*eath. Nur so zur Info, die Abkürzung wirste hier im Forum oft finden.


----------

